# 1941 Hawthorne All American all together and good to go



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2015)

Fix the wiring and all the lights and horn work now. Washed it down, waxed it up and fixed the flat.  It has a crazy war department tube, super thick!  I can't believe it had 70 year old tubes in it.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 20, 2015)

Super nice bicycle!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice warm colors on the bike, neat house...


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Truly beautiful Chris. Great bike. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks guys, This one just fell into the keeper group


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 20, 2015)

Very nice ride Chris, that paint is outstanding.


----------



## slick (Feb 20, 2015)

That's one knockout of a bike!!! Wow!! Glad you got it. I was watching it also.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful bicycle you got there congrats!!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow!beautiful, just beautiful! !


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 20, 2015)

Its flawless! Very good!


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## mike j (Feb 20, 2015)

A real class act, good riding it. Great photos also.


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 21, 2015)

My Hawthrone don't look nothing like that.. love that white and sliver paint scheme on the maroon.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 21, 2015)

Very nice,cleaned up nicely. I really like the color combo. Congrats on a great find.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2015)

The funny thing about the bike is that it was listed twice before and nobody bid on it and there was even a post about it here on the CABE.  I was tanking to Jungle Terry and said to him, "if nobody buys it, I'm going to get ahold of Bob and just buy it."  The auction ended again and Terry called me soon after and said that Bob listed it with a BIN price.  I had to get it, it was just meant to be.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2015)

it's pretty. made by Snyder I think. if you don't have one, you might be able to cheat this one into the Rollfast ride.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2015)

I think I'm taking the big black n yellow bumble bee.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2015)

I thought you were letting me ride the bumble bee...


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 21, 2015)

I would but I can only hold 2 bikes and I'm bringing the Phantom to Mark so he can send it out.


----------

